# Police decals/Transformers decals Legal issue



## Zac9117

Hi, I live in Braintree, Massachusetts and I just wondering if it is legal to put police decal such as "Emergency 9-1-1 Response" on sides of my car. Moreover, the transformer's decepticons badges on my door. I have tried to read through MA general laws but can't find my answer. Does anyone have any idea about it. I'm just a big fan of transformers.
I have actually went to Braintree Police Department before I start my work about a month ago. A police officer approved my design after talked to someone inside whom I suppose is his supervisor. He told me as long as I don't put light-bar on my car it is ok. But I guess it's not offical approvement anyway. So I got stopped this afternoon by three braintree police cars. And they took several pictures of my car and said I will get a letter to ask me to go to court. They don't like "Emergency 9-1-1 Response" on my car. Although I told them I had been to their place and asked at beginning. But one officer even laugh at me and asked me if the person I asked was weeding on the grass. I feel very upset. It makes me feel that police here is not very trustworthy and responsible. I'm always friendly and cooperative to police officer. I have 4 year driving age without any ticket or citation. I don't want to talk too much about my car. But it looks nothing like a police car. No matter the brand or the appearance. Does any one familiar with MA law can help?

Thanks!



__
http://instagr.am/p/q663p_OC_g/


----------



## niteowl1970




----------



## GoArmy14




----------



## officerbob

Against my better judgement I am going to answer this question. Not too sure if this is a troll or not.

You are in a very murky legal gray area. One that I don't particularly suggest you play in unless you have a lawyer on retainer to defend yourself from a potential criminal or even civil case that could arise. I think there potentially may be a way to articulate that the "emergency 911" decal on your car was intentionally placed to make it appear as if you are acting under the color of an emergency responder. The fake police patch on the side of the vehicle also does not help your cause.

If anything your decals are going to gain you some unwanted attention from police officers and troopers in this state.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

I guess this means all those three officers fancy themselves Autobots.


----------



## Goose

Oh, I thought this was a question about a ticket for not having a front plate. Nevermind.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Which fuckin mod... 

...beat me to this gold?!!


----------



## Zac9117

Goose said:


> Oh, I thought this was a question about a ticket for not having a front plate. Nevermind.
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


That's also a good question. How or where do I put the front plate on?


----------



## Zac9117

officerbob said:


> Against my better judgement I am going to answer this question. Not too sure if this is a troll or not.
> 
> You are in a very murky legal gray area. One that I don't particularly suggest you play in unless you have a lawyer on retainer to defend yourself from a potential criminal or even civil case that could arise. I think there potentially may be a way to articulate that the "emergency 911" decal on your car was intentionally placed to make it appear as if you are acting under the color of an emergency responder. The fake police patch on the side of the vehicle also does not help your cause.
> 
> If anything your decals are going to gain you some unwanted attention from police officers and troopers in this state.


Thank you so much for your advise! It's really helpful. I guess I will get rid of "police" on the transformer badge and "911" decals.
I don't want to mess up with police officer. So I went there asked and got approvement before this. Anyway, I guess I cannot trust them like I used to anymore.


----------



## niteowl1970

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Which fuckin mod...
> 
> ...beat me to this gold?!!


This guy


----------



## bigfoot1120

Zac9117 said:


> Thank you so much for your advise! It's really helpful. I guess I will get rid of "police" on the transformer badge and "911" decals.
> I don't want to mess up with police officer. So I went there asked and got approvement before this. Anyway, I guess I cannot trust them like I used to anymore.


Actually we all just voted and approved your vehicle and insignias. Disregard the Braintree police officers, you can keep your vehicle the way it is. You're welcome.


----------



## Goose

Zac9117 said:


> That's also a good question. How or where do I put the front plate on?


Buy or fab a bracket, or just zip tie it to the slats in the grill. I'm assuming you had it on for your inspection, otherwise they shouldn't have given you a sticker...

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## Herrdoktor

Zac9117 said:


> Anyway, I guess I cannot trust them like I used to anymore.


Stop crying and just take off the 9-1-1 and the word police.

Or do what others guy do and not drive it around on public streets. One of our Magistrates down here bought one of the Barricades used in the movies.
http://www.tbd.com/blogs/tbd-arts/2...rs-car-cost-a-local-man-around-100k-5780.html


----------



## lawdog1899

If your grand plan was to completely ruin a beautiful Maserati then you have succeeded. Cheers!


----------



## Zac9117

Goose said:


> Buy or fab a bracket, or just zip tie it to the slats in the grill. I'm assuming you had it on for your inspection, otherwise they shouldn't have given you a sticker...
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


Yes, I keep the front plate in the trunk all the time. Just afraid if I put the plate on the grill may block air intake which is bad for the engine and car. I have seen about 5 same cars around Boston. No one has front plate. Their owners told me just keep paying $35 for the tickets.


----------



## Zac9117

bigfoot1120 said:


> Actually we all just voted and approved your vehicle and insignias. Disregard the Braintree police officers, you can keep your vehicle the way it is. You're welcome.


Thank you. I really wish I can keep this color for a while since I just finished it.


----------



## pahapoika

shenanigans ?


----------



## Zac9117

Herrdoktor said:


> Stop crying and just take off the 9-1-1 and the word police.
> 
> Or do what others guy do and not drive it around on public streets. One of our Magistrates down here bought one of the Barricades used in the movies.
> http://www.tbd.com/blogs/tbd-arts/2...rs-car-cost-a-local-man-around-100k-5780.html


I'm not crying since I change the color every month. I just feel fooled by police officer this time.


----------



## niteowl1970

Zac9117 said:


> I'm not crying since I change the color every month. I just feel fooled by police officer this time.


That's a very serious accusation.


----------



## Zac9117

pahapoika said:


> shenanigans ?


I'd rather believe it's miss communication among them and a little bit of jealous?


----------



## Zac9117

niteowl1970 said:


> That's a very serious accusation.


Just saying. What can I do other than go to court and pay the fine. They are always right...


----------



## bigfoot1120

You could try and bribe them


----------



## Johnny Law

If I could afford a Maserati, I sure as fuck wouldn't be slathering it in either Plastidip or vinyl wrap. Then again, I'd buy a Dodge Hellcat for that kind of money.


----------



## Zac9117

bigfoot1120 said:


> You could try and bribe them


I usually do anonymous donation to another city hall every year before I move to Braintree last month.


----------



## Zac9117

Johnny Law said:


> If I could afford a Maserati, I sure as fuck wouldn't be slathering it in either Plastidip or vinyl wrap. Then again, I'd buy a Dodge Hellcat for that kind of money.


Dodge Hellcat is nice. No offense, but horse power is irrelevant to a great car. But still, it's nice.


----------



## Zac9117

lawdog1899 said:


> If your grand plan was to completely ruin a beautiful Maserati then you have succeeded. Cheers!


I know you are right. I just see this as my temporary paint protector which can keep scratch away.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Zac9117 said:


> I'd rather believe it's miss communication among them and a little bit of jealous?


Wait the cops are jealous of your car?

There are few things in life more exciting/terrifying/fun experiences then running code in a police car. Trust me, they aren't jealous of your car.

Also don't forget the old adage: People buy Maseratis because they couldn't afford the Ferrari they really wanted.


----------



## visible25

Damn, this is what I miss out on when I work 12 on 12 off..

But am I the only one who picked up on the 4 year driving history?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Never been a fan of the Maserati. They just don't do a thing for me.


----------



## niteowl1970

Zac9117 said:


> I know you are right. I just see this as my temporary paint protector which can keep scratch away.


Do you also dabble in Airsoft?


----------



## Killjoy

The part of the story I find hardest to believe is that anyone liked the Transformers movies enough to build a driving homage to them. Those movies are dogsh*t in a can.

Want to find a movie to idolize in vehicle form, try this one:


----------



## militia_man

Zac9117 said:


> I'd rather believe it's miss communication among them and a little bit of jealous?


Zac, you need to understand that the police officer you spoke to wouldn't have put out a memo to all other police officers about your car and that they had "approved" it. To me, that car actually looks disrespectful towards police officers. Especially the "To punish and enslave" logo. Like it has been said, you will probably get some unwanted attention from the police while driving that car.


----------



## HistoryHound

From the files of "some people have too much money and not a lot to do."


----------



## 7costanza

http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/threads/258546-Impersonating-an-officer-in-a-Maserati


----------



## Goose

7costanza said:


> http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/threads/258546-Impersonating-an-officer-in-a-Maserati


Interesting PC for a stop, I'll give him that.


----------



## visible25

7costanza said:


> http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/threads/258546-Impersonating-an-officer-in-a-Maserati


Well some of those comments were mindblowing stupid


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Kid got hooked for it.


----------



## mpd61

Killjoy said:


> The part of the story I find hardest to believe is that anyone liked the Transformers movies enough to build a driving homage to them. Those movies are dogsh*t in a can.


First off, I cried at the second movie when Optimus died...........As far as Iconic Movie cars go, I think is classic Cop Cool;


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

.


----------



## Goose

Hank Moody said:


> What a waste of time. The kid is a moron but isn't doing anything to impersonate. Fucking Braintree......................


I figured he was two towns over to the southwest.


----------



## niteowl1970

visible25 said:


> Well some of those comments were mindblowing stupid


The membership over there excels at it.


----------



## 7costanza

niteowl1970 said:


> The membership over there excels at it.


Check out this thread where this CUNTBAG defends and makes excuses for that fuckin POS black guy that knocked out the 72 yr old man....I quit that site also....im a little angry as of late
http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/threads/258567-No-surprise-here
.


----------



## Bloodhound

Now it's on Yahoo


----------



## bok

Nolle Prosequi !


----------



## HistoryHound

I'm just wondering if there's more going on here with the whole "helping" the police thing.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Lol I got a first hand look


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Wonder how many inquiries on ZZJ...


----------



## Johnny Law

The "speed enforcement" isn't centered or level. Do a job right or don't do it at all.


----------



## cj3441

Let him keep his car. That thing is a 40k birth control device.


----------



## visible25

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Wonder how many inquiries on ZZJ...


 Over/under for me is 30.5


----------



## mpd61

niteowl1970 said:


> The membership over there excels at it.


To think I used to be a green member over there....


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

mpd61 said:


> To think I used to be a green member over there....


I am.

But it was to sell a gun. Worked out for me. There's definitely a lot of big mouths there, with little education (self admitted mind you) but there's definitely a lot of good guys.

I don't say much there, there's really a LOT of animosity towards law enforcement.


----------



## Kilvinsky

https://screen.yahoo.com/broken-news-daily/100-000-maserati-painted-police-213502109.html?vp=1

I checked and didn't find this anywhere. Interesting stuff. Local story on Yahoo!


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Kilvinsky said:


> https://screen.yahoo.com/broken-news-daily/100-000-maserati-painted-police-213502109.html?vp=1
> 
> I checked and didn't find this anywhere. Interesting stuff. Local story on Yahoo!


Dope was all over this site-got some great advice from the crew. 
I'm sure his defense will be "Masscops" said it was OK!?!?!?!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Well, even the most learned make mistakes. I think he crossed the line with the words "Speed Enforcement". I just get a kick out of the story being on YAHOO instead of WikedLocal or some other regional site. I think the pic was taken at Wollaston Beach.


----------



## Bloodhound

Kilvinsky said:


> https://screen.yahoo.com/broken-news-daily/100-000-maserati-painted-police-213502109.html?vp=1
> 
> I checked and didn't find this anywhere. Interesting stuff. Local story on Yahoo!


You missed this shit show?
http://masscops.com/threads/police-decals-transformers-decals-legal-issue.124966/


----------



## Goose

Threads merged


----------



## Kilvinsky

Thanks Goose. I didn't consider looking under Deceptacon threads in my search. Gee this guy was spoken of just....FRIDAY! See, this is what happens. I don't visit all the time and I miss stuff. Thanks again Goose.


----------



## Zac9117

Didn't come back to this since the first day. Just got the summoned letter from court today. It's on 8/26 but since my lawyer would be on vacation. so I guess the date would be move to the beginning of September? I was suppose to change the car to another color this week but I guess I have to wait until this case done. Finally, I'm just trying to be a harmless geek. I don't want to border others. Thank you for all the replies!


----------



## niteowl1970

Zac9117 said:


> Didn't come back to this since the first day. Just got the summoned letter from court today. It's on 8/26 but since my lawyer would be on vacation. so I guess the date would be move to the beginning of September? I was suppose to change the car to another color this week but I guess I have to wait until this case done. Finally, I'm just trying to be a harmless geek. I don't want to border others. Thank you for all the replies!


Paint it like a Fire truck. Everyone loves a fireman.


----------



## Harley387

I just spoke with Megatron. He advised me that you have been ordered to return to Cybertron at once!

I'm in for the GOLD!!!


----------



## Johnny Law

Megatron/Starscream 2016! Vote early, vote often


----------



## FTH

Zac9117 said:


> Didn't come back to this since the first day. Just got the summoned letter from court today. It's on 8/26 but since my lawyer would be on vacation. so I guess the date would be move to the beginning of September? I was suppose to change the car to another color this week but I guess I have to wait until this case done. Finally, I'm just trying to be a harmless geek. I don't want to border others. Thank you for all the replies!


Electric blue, perhaps?  It's silly, I hope you will remove "911" from your car and they will drop the charges.


----------



## Kilvinsky

English your SECOND language? Just curious, not picking on you, but that message sure comes through. Good luck in court.


----------



## niteowl1970

Kilvinsky said:


> English your SECOND language? Just curious, not picking on you, but that message sure comes through. Good luck in court.


Hopefully he'll behave himself


----------



## Zac9117

Yes. English is my third language actually. I personal believe the police officer took advantage of it and made up something in the news which may help them such as "i'm assisting them because people drive slow around me think i'm a cop" Which I have never said that. I did mention people tend to drive slower around me but I didn't tell they why. The real thing I want to say that time is people will alway slow down when they see an unusual car such as Ferrari, Lambo or even a 50 years old car. I personal think Maserati Granturismo looks unusual. I feel bad sometimes police just want to induce you say something may help them and against yourself. I talk to police that day since I want to be polite and friendly. Now I see how foolish I was. I guess next time I should just remain silent and call my lawyer.


----------



## niteowl1970




----------



## Goose

LawMan3 said:


> Why is this disaster still open?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waiting to see how it all plays out...there is a civil tone here so no one is stressing it. 

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## militia_man

Zac, I doubt the police officer is telling a lie to make you look bad. He probably paraphrased what you said in his report, instead of a direct quote. You likely speak with an accent, so maybe he misunderstood what you were trying to tell him. Talking to the police is not always a bad thing. 

Good luck. I'm sure this will be dismissed quickly in court.


----------



## Harley387

Sir, do you know where your car is right now?


----------



## william

http://www.officer.com/news/11673469/lawyer-says-maserati-cop-car-case-silly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## militia_man

william said:


> http://www.officer.com/news/11673469/lawyer-says-maserati-cop-car-case-silly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to agree with the lawyer in this case.


----------



## LGriffin

Maya at the examiner is on the case but it's fairly obvious why she cannot obtain work in the mainstream media. 
Follow link to video:

*Man accused of impersonating cop for decorating car like Transformers character *
*A Braintree resident found himself facing a court hearing for allegedly "impersonating a police officer" last month after he decorated his Maserati to look like Barricade, a character from the Transformers franchise. 
The vehicle bears some resemblance to a police cruiser, but says "Decepticons" - the name for the villainous, shapeshifting, alien robots from the Transformers universe - where most cruisers would have the name of the police department. The vehicle also says "to punish and enslave" in lieu of the usual police motto, "to serve and protect."
http://baystateexaminer.com/man-acc...p-decorating-car-like-transformers-character/

*


----------



## j809

Case was dismissed have to say piss poor on the police officer and his supervisor allowing a charge. You can drive a fully marked police car and is not illegal as long as it doesn't have blue lights. No different then sparkies rebuilding old police cars. You have to ACT for impersonation charge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## militia_man

j809 said:


> Case was dismissed have to say piss poor on the police officer and his supervisor allowing a charge. You can drive a fully marked police car and is not illegal as long as it doesn't have blue lights. No different then sparkies rebuilding old police cars. You have to ACT for impersonation charge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. There is the letter of the law and the spirit of the law. Then there is foolishness like this that makes us all look eager to jam people up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970

263FPD said:


> I think all of were in agreement from the start, that this was a foolish thing to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and now his lawyer is on social media encouraging people to contact him if the Police have harassed them for similar incidents.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hank Moody said:


> Can we crose this abortion now prease ?


Maybe he has a cheap Erotech for sale?


----------

